# Rose Country



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

1st series is inline triple. All hen pheasants. Long retired 350 yds, middle retired 250 yds, pinched and tight. Wipeout flyer at 50 yards right in front. Line looks into the sun. Of first 5 to run, 3 picked up. Dogs don't want to go under the arc for the other two birds.

69 entered. Restricted all-age.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Any more news?

Any info on AM?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

30 back for the Restricted.

Sorry, I'm not there so don't know about the Am or other stakes.


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

27 back in AM. Test was wide triple 2 retired, sorry no numbers.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

As given to me......
Restricted: 1, 4, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 16, 19, 26, 28, 34, 40, 41, 43, 44, 46, 47, 49, 50, 54, 56 57, 58, 59, 60, 63, 66, 67, 69

O/H Amateur:10, 11, 13, 18, 20, 22, 24, 26, 28, 29, 31, 32, 35, 36, 38, 41, 43, 44, 45, 48
49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 56, 57


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Qual results:

1. Danny Widner

2. John Haverstock

3. Anna Curry

4. Francis Landry

Congratz to all!!

Aaron

P.S. Beautiful grounds!!!*


----------



## mleenp (Jul 18, 2004)

Aaron,

I sent you a PM.

Matt Lee


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Qual results:
> 
> 1. Danny Widner
> 
> ...


Congratulations Danny. I assume that is Rock!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep - that was the big guy! Thanks!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Qual results:
> 
> 1. Danny Widner
> 
> *


SWEET!!! CONGRATS Danny and Rock!!!


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Any news from the Derby?

Thanks in advance.

Bill


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Troy. You are always in the know. Whats going with Open & Am. Any numbers whose still in?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Restricted was a criss-cross double water blind, without a lot of water in it.

14 dogs back for the water marks. Dave Seivert 2, Farmer 2, Gunzer 2, Dan Hurst 1, Milligan 1, Widner 1, Rorem 5.


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

13 back to water marks, Stupka has all 3 of his back again this week and Ken Barton has Carly. Don't know the others.


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

Call backs in am are: 18,22,24,26,36,38,43,48,49,50,51,52,57


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

Amateur water marks call backs...........
Stupka - 3
Savio - 3
Schweikert -2
Grimes - 1
Walls - 1
Jenkins - 1
J. Caire - 1
Barton - 1


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Restricted 4th series.
Land Quad, 3 retired including the flyer that is shot 3rd. setup is tight. 1st is long retired pheasant, 2nd short retired duck, 3rd duck flyer, 4th 40-yard go bird right in front. Is there a shortage of water/drought in this area as in other areas of TX?

First two dogs to run handled.


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

am placements: 

1st - 49 Jeff Jenkins
2nd - 24 Chuck Schweikert
3rd - 18 Wayne Stupka
4th - Not sure on the 4th
RJ - 38 Wayne Stupka
Jams - 52 Barton, 57 Stupka Don't have the other Jams - some picked up.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good job Wayne and Ken.!!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Restricted
1st Rorem--Aero
2nd Widner--Katie
3rd Farmer--Dottie
4th Seivert--Rocker
RJ Rorem--Flint
Jams to 
Rorem--Jazz, Regi, 
Farmer--Marley
Gunzer--Carson, Rider
Hurst--Bullet

Congrats to all, and no, Ann, not a shortage of water. Did have to cut a corner of water in the first series


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

marshallstone said:


> am placements:
> 
> 1st - 49 Jeff Jenkins
> 2nd - 24 Chuck Schweikert
> ...


congratulations to all! I know Schweikerts had a jam also.
Wow, Wayne, you are on quite a ride..enjoy it!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good job Dottie (Needs a win for her FC. Not bad for a dog a few days older than 3 years and 4 months.) & Marley.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all! Thanks to the judges and folks that put on the trial! Great grounds and good folks!!!

Aaron*


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

I got some bad (incorrect) info from the trial. My apologies... He said he was sure about the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd placements.


----------

